# Which temp controller for WSM 18.5



## kevin pitzer (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello All,

I am looking to purchase an auto temp controller for my 18.5 WSM, however I am a bit torn between a few.  I recently got for Christmas a Maverick 733, although I would like to add a BBQ Guru DX2 or a Auber Instruments SYL-1615SYS-W.  I must say it is hard to find those that have or reviews of the Auber.  It appears that the DX2 is a bit easier to set up, but the Auber looks to be better made and has a multi-speed fan which is great.  I also like the the buttons on the Auber better as it seems to be easier to clear without the chance of getting debris inside.

I would also like to see what others have here and how well they like there specific device.  Please let me know what you like and dislike or if you would choose a different product.

Thanks for all of you great help,


----------



## dward51 (Dec 25, 2016)

I will give a big thumbs up for the Guru. 

I've been running a Digi-Q2 on my 18.5" WSM for around 10 years now.  Original temp probes and original 10cfm pit viper fan. My Guru is solid and built like a tank. Not one problem.  I don't know if there is a more reliable and repeatable smoking pit than a WSM with a Guru.  I have probably done 100's of butts over the years, and it only took me one or two smokes of 4 large butts to be convinced the Guru is reliable and the smoke will be same every time.  About the only variation came from the stall and that is on the meat, not the pit.

I have not used the Auber fan controller, but I do own one of their PID in a box "turn key" units that I used with my e-WSM mod when smoking sausage and snack sticks at lower temps. It is well made and uses quality components. 

I have not tried to use the Guru on a smaller fire for lower temps, but I have read it can be done.  I just like the ease of electric for some tasks (the e-WSM mod is a heating element mounted to an extra WSM body door.  I swap out the door and can go electric or regular charcoal any time I want).

All that being said, if my Guru died tomorrow, I would immediately order a new one without a second though.  Smoking in a WSM with a Guru is truly "set and forget" temp control as long as their is fuel to burn.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Dec 26, 2016)

I have that Auber for my UDS. It does not have a multi-speed fan, which would be unnecessary. It is a no frills controller but is dead nuts perfect. Holds a temp perfectly. Rarely have I ever caught it more than 2* off set temp. Usually when I check it, which is rare unless wrapping meat or adding some more meat, it is at set temp or 1* + or -  and on its way to set temp. 

I cant speak to the Guru but I am sure they're popular for a reason. 

If you want hands off, smoke while you get a goods night test, get either one. You will be fine either.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 26, 2016)

I've had a Guru for several years on my WSM, and recently have been using it on my offset.

Works flawlessly every time!

Al


----------



## kevin pitzer (Dec 26, 2016)

Thank you all for the great feedback.  I was hoping that by posting here I would be able to decide easier, although with great reviews of both, it made it harder.  I am sure that is a good thing, as I believe I would get a good product from either choice.


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 26, 2016)

I have the little PartyQ by Guru for use on my mini. I live in an apartment so do all my smoking elsewhere, park, beach etc.. so not needing an AC plug was paramount for me. I will say it's been a trooper. Well made and locks on temperature quickly and flawlessly. Haven't had occasion to rate their customer service, as i've never had an issue, but my experience with the product has been 100% 4 stars A+ all the way.


----------



## seenred (Dec 26, 2016)

Another vote for the Guru.  I run the Digi Q DX2 in my gravity fed cabinet smoker, and just like the others have said, it works flawlessly every time.  It gets my cooker up to temp quickly, then will maintain rock steady temps for as long as I want it to.

Red


----------



## kevin pitzer (Dec 26, 2016)

Tips on your probe placement that you have found to work well?


----------



## dward51 (Dec 26, 2016)

I usually put my pit temp probe on the top grate of the WSM a little in from the edge, usually just inside one of the two grate handles.  The design of the WSM make a sheet of hotter air flow up around the inside edges of the main body, that's why I want it a little inside that to get a more accurate reading of what the temp around the food is.  It depends on what food and how much of it I have on the grate though.   I have just let it hang down inside the top of the WSM via one of the top vent holes (top vent is always 100% open).


----------



## remsr (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi! 
I went with the IQ 130 from Pitmasters for my WSM 221/2" it's simple to operate it holds tep within a few degrees it has wifi with a reasonable range and comes complet with the adapter for your smoker at one price $267 oh! It also has two meat probs and a pit prob and a bunch of other features. 

Randy,


----------



## kevin pitzer (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you all for you help and feedback.

I have decided to get the DigiQ DX2 and will be trying it this weekend.  I do see the BBQ Guru website shows to place the alligator clip on the food probe.  Has anyone tried this method and how did it work?


----------



## dward51 (Dec 29, 2016)

The alligator clip is for the pit probe.  It fits over the end of the smaller pit probe and lets you clip it to the grate (the back of the alligator clip is round).  I've not seen a food probe that needed a clip.  The pit temp probe is much shorter than the food probe and the food probe has a bend in the back end of it.

Pit probe with alligator clip attached (from Guru site)













6ft%20probe%20Digiq_130591289612390556.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 29, 2016






Food Probe with bend in back section (no clip)













B800-2001-131.jpg



__ dward51
__ Dec 29, 2016


----------



## kevin pitzer (Dec 31, 2016)

I would like to thank everyone here for their help.  I used my new DigiQ last night and it worked well.  I did see some fluctuation (5-6 degrees) and am thinking it might be because of the weather.  I live in Michigan and it was around 29 degrees with a light wind.  I also think it might be due to me messing with the top vent.  Does anyone have suggestions how to set the top vent on a WSM 18.5" when using the Guru?


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 31, 2016)

Set it open 100%, all the time. You want airflow, not stale smoke. Glad you're happy with your DigiQ!!


----------



## dward51 (Dec 31, 2016)

Top vent is ALWAYS 100% open in a WSM, even without a Guru. 

Especially with the GURU, as you want the GURU to be running the show. If you are fiddling with the top vent or any of the other lower vents, you are fighting against the computer and making the Guru work hard to correct your errors.  Also the other bottom vents are 100% closed and all but one vent opening where the Guru adapter is mounted should be taped off with the foil tape that came in the kit.  The only air coming in should be from the fan through the Guru adapter, and the only air going out should be via the top vent which remains 100% open.  Let the computer in the Guru do it's job.  If you find the pit is running over temp, you cut back the air inlet by moving the sliding damper on the Guru adapter, not fiddiling with vents.

Got it?

The only time I ever touch my top vent is if I want to totally choke out the fire and save the charcoal (which is very very rare for me).


----------



## remsr (Jan 1, 2017)

100% open all the time with the bottom closed acccept for the one your controller is blowing air into. 
  I mounted my IQ 130 controller on a stand with a compartment in back for probs and adapter. 
Front shot:












IMG_1396.JPG



__ remsr
__ Jan 1, 2017





Back shot:  












IMG_1397.JPG



__ remsr
__ Jan 1, 2017





Closed back shot;












IMG_1398.JPG



__ remsr
__ Jan 1, 2017


----------



## remsr (Jan 1, 2017)

Crude I know but it is very functional.

Randy,


----------



## dward51 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nothing crude about that at all. It is functional and actually the first of this type of stand I've seen. Depending on if your smoking area is covered or not, about the only suggestion I would have is to seal it with either exterior paint or a marine poly to protect the wood from dew or rain in long smokes (especially the OSB as OSB does not like water and will swell).


----------



## kevin pitzer (Jan 5, 2017)

REMSR said:


> 100% open all the time with the bottom closed acccept for the one your controller is blowing air into.
> I mounted my IQ 130 controller on a stand with a compartment in back for probs and adapter.
> Front shot:
> 
> ...


I do like the stand idea...I bought the magnet arm for the Guru but don't quite like it all that well.


----------



## remsr (Jan 5, 2017)

The IQ 130 has a rope that was intended to hang on the handle of the lid I didn't like that idea prriod. So that the controller don't move around It is secured to the stand with  velcro.

Randy,


----------



## kevin pitzer (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks all for your help

I decided to buy the DigiQ, although I have had one really good experience and one with a small amount of temperature swings.  Any ideas why?

Starting Minion Method

20-30 briskets in the middle of the ring

Wood mixed in the outer edge

When do you normally start you fan blowing?  Right away or do you wait until the smoker has a chance to reach a certain temp?


----------



## kevin pitzer (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks all for your help

I decided to buy the DigiQ, although I have had one really good experience and one with a small amount of temperature swings.  Any ideas why?

Starting Minion Method

20-30 briskets in the middle of the ring

Wood mixed in the outer edge

When do you normally start you fan blowing?  Right away or do you wait until the smoker has a chance to reach a certain temp?


----------



## dward51 (Jan 20, 2017)

I fire my WSM with the Guru running as soon as I dump the coals into the fire ring.  I usually do the minion method with a small section of lit charcoal on top of a full ring of unlit mixed with smoke wood chunks.  I think the lit on top gives a cleaner burn as any acrid smoke from the unlit as it catches will tend to be burned up as it passes over the fully lit coals.  Either way I let the GURU run from the start and once the pit is stable at 225 (or whatever set point is), then I think about adding meat.

Remember with a Guru, top vent is ALWAYS 100% open, and all bottom vents are closed, but the one where the Guru adapter is mounted, and the other holes in that vent are taped shut.  Only source of air to the fire should be via the Guru fan under Guru control.


----------



## kevin pitzer (Jan 21, 2017)

Uuuhhhggg - This DigiQ is frustrating me!!!!

Again....I start with the minion method.  Load only 22 briskets and assembly the smoker.  All vents closed with top 100% open.  Let the fan work its magic.  Temp good for about 1/2 right at 250 exactly where I need it to be and then 269.  Now it is 276.....all this in 1 hr.  This is really frustrating.  I don't get it.


----------



## bbqwillie (Jan 22, 2017)

Kevin Pitzer said:


> Uuuhhhggg - This DigiQ is frustrating me!!!!
> 
> Again....I start with the minion method.  Load only 22 briskets and assembly the smoker.  All vents closed with top 100% open.  Let the fan work its magic.  Temp good for about 1/2 right at 250 exactly where I need it to be and then 269.  Now it is 276.....all this in 1 hr.  This is really frustrating.  I don't get it.


First check for leaks., It sounds like you're getting air from somewhere other than the fan. Second, where are you putting your temp prob for the Guru? Are you using a second prob from an independent measuring source to verify the temp you're reading? I used a 733 to compare pit temps for the first few cooks I did. When I was sure the Guru was on temp, I ditched the second prob.


----------



## dward51 (Jan 22, 2017)

Also, you most likely need to partially close the sliding shutter on the BBQ Guru fan adapter.  I totally forgot to mention that. A fair amount of air can be drawn in through that adapter by heat convection even when the fan is not blowing.  I usually end up closing mine to about 25% open at the start of a smoke.  I have choked it down to 10% before under windy conditions.   See if partially closing that sliding shutter helps.

Generally you will not need to worry about opening it back up for hours.  Once I see the LED for the fan starting to light fairly regular (but not all the time), I start sliding mine open more.


----------



## remsr (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't have the Guru I have an IQ 130 and a 221/2" WSM but all temp controllers work about the same with more or less bells and whistles. The first thing I learned is to build a small fire and let the device bring the temp up to the set temperature. These controllers are accurate within a few degrees consistatly if we realize that they can only bring a spiked temp down by stoping the fan and only raise the temp by turning the fan on. Mine regulates it self with the exception of what dwarf51 mentioned about posable leaks and closing the fan intake to about 1/4" I use the same method of fire building as you, but I use may be a half dozen lit  briquettes and let the controller bring the smoker up to temp. Once set temp is reached the controller is in charge and maintains very well.

Randy,


----------

